# I want to make my own speaker grille....WTF fine wire mesh.



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

I have a 3 1/2" coaxial center channel that I will use for cell phone conversations only via my my HU.

Here is the raw coaxial:










I have bottom mounted this in my overhead bin in my F150 like so:










Now I want to be able to create a speaker grille to make it look factory. In essence, I want to be able to locate some fine black speaker grille mesh (think about as fine as window screens).

I ca NOT use simple speaker cloth because the hole is smaller than the speaker ring, intentionally, so the grille has to be rigid enough to be flat, yet turn vertical up into the bin (cut out hole) about 1/16" inch. Make sense?

But I have searched for it like mad with no luck.

Do you know of a source for such a thing? Do you know of someone else who may have done a similar mod and might have photos or a build thread?

This is such an easy thing to do and will take a mere minute to accomplish if I just had the product.

Thanks!


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I've done it with old 6x9 grills, but many don't use screen anymore. You might find it in screen, maybe a heavy one for dogs. I'd recommend you get it formed, then paint it, or rather figure you might have to. I use bumper strip spraycan in automotive, works great. Another good source is look for kitchen tools you can find the screen in, or office desk pen holders/etc. Take a run through walmart/etc and see what you see. Lot of times you can find something to chop apart for $3. Depends on what you want, window screen would have to be the metal type and still it is pretty weak. Last resort you can go to a stereo place or maybe best buy install/etc and see if they have any, the install guys toss grills all the time just a matter of getting in there--if they sell speakers w/screen grills.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

A couple of good suggestions there. Thank you.

What is the purpose of the bumper strip?


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

If you want flat black or semi gloss, the stuff is ideal. Since its for plastic bumpers its flexible (as much as paint can be), it is for outdoor use so is durable, and it dries fast though it does stink when wet. Just dust it on a couple coats and your good to go, a little bit wet coat the last time for semigloss. I've painted interior trim lots of time, mind you not whole panels but shifter trim and stuff. Use it on all kinds of stuff for cars. If you chip it just clean it good and put more on no big deal. It gives a nice matte finish. You have to dump it on to run it, even then just wipe it off and try again so have some paper towel handy. Oh, and it covers pretty fast too.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Wrap the entire lid in grill cloth.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

www.mcmastercarr.com


----------



## phantomtides (Nov 11, 2008)

Here are a couple:

Select Products - Car Audio Installation Materials
Parts-Express.com - Speakers, Speaker Building, Home Audio and Video, Pro Audio, Electronic Parts & Accessories

In both cases, search for "grill" without the "e" and you'll get matches for both "grill" and "grille."

Speaker Grill Repair, Replacement Grill Cloth, and Speaker Accessories
Electronics Plus - Hard to find parts and accessories, available and ready to ship!

Those are prefab, but you might find a size that works for you.

Good luck.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

unpredictableacts said:


> Wrap the entire lid in grill cloth.


^That would be really easy.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

unpredictableacts said:


> Wrap the entire lid in grill cloth.


This is an idea I did not consider. Isnt it funny how you overlook easy solutions sometimes? The best part is that if I do not like it.....its easy to remove and try another solution.

Thanks!


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I would be tempted to paint it flat black, who is going to be looking at the roof anyway. I guess it could change the sq of the driver if you use it for music.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

phantomtides said:


> Those are prefab, but you might find a size that works for you.
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks for the links. I will look into that. Unfortunately, prefab wont work because the hole that has been cut, is to the inside of the speaker perimeter (basically the same size as the cone). This was done, because the speaker needs to rest on the inside face of the bin door (look closely you will see its actually a sunglass holder and is hinged with finger latch).

We did this because the speaker is made such that the cone has a plastic edge what is about 1/4" tall and very thin in its thickness. The mounting clips are at the bottom (toward the magnet) of this plastic surround. So if I use the provide mounting clips, the entire 1/4" surround would proturde down into the truck cabin area and make for an ugly speaker install. So the hole we cut is smaller to prevent it from coming downward any further.

Long way to say that we HAD to cut the hole smaller than your conventional 3 1/2".


----------



## phantomtides (Nov 11, 2008)

ARCuhTEK said:


> Thanks for the links. I will look into that. Unfortunately, prefab wont work because the hole that has been cut, ..


No problem, but the first two links are not pre-sized, so that might work if you decide you don't want cloth. No big deal either way. Good luck.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I just ran through the wallyworld here and saw a strainer for a kitchen sink drain for 1.50, but it is SS or chrome. Is about size/shape of sink basket and made of screen with a flat ring for a frame. Not sure on size, but maybe 1/5" deep or so. There are some little pasta strainer things too, but they are SS too. I've seen black ones someplace, maybe nicer store like kohls or a bed/bath place.

Aw dang, I forgot to look a the ribbon tweets and wallymart!!

Maybe just look for these in 4" http://cgi.ebay.com/Speaker-Grilles...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:3|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

I have thought about cheap 6.5" speaker grilles and then modifying them. Do you think I would have any trouble bending it in the circular shape I need without scraping the heck out of the paint on them?


----------



## phantomtides (Nov 11, 2008)

ARCuhTEK said:


> I have thought about cheap 6.5" speaker grilles and then modifying them. Do you think I would have any trouble bending it in the circular shape I need without scraping the heck out of the paint on them?


Pretty sure this is exactly what you want:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-tutorials/26352-how-build-speaker-grills.html


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

ARCuhTEK said:


> I have thought about cheap 6.5" speaker grilles and then modifying them. Do you think I would have any trouble bending it in the circular shape I need without scraping the heck out of the paint on them?


Hard to say, you really need to be very careful or make up a die to press it in. If you make a sharp bend so you go from flat to a cup, it will want to wrinkle. The more screen it is the more it can flex and will be easier than say metal with holes punched in it style. Even then I'd say chances are good you will need to put a coat of paint on it if its painted. You might cheat, some black you can use black marker and it does not show.


----------



## purewater (Jul 14, 2011)

Have been on the prowl for fine wire mesh for a while now and just came across a good source, figured I can throw it out there for you guys.

BELLEVILLE WIRE CLOTH - CEDAR GROVE, NJ
FINE WIRE MESH AND FINE WIRE CLOTH

They make the fine stuff here in the USA and keep a lot in stock on shelf ready to move.

Just an FYI.

-PW


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

I bought a wire mesh trash can and cut it up with snippers... it was black already and I simply molded it into an mdf ring - glued it into place with JB Weld, sanded away excess with the dremel - sealed the mdf with shellack and then painted the whole mess... they looked very nice, but before I could use them, I changed my tweeters and had to make grills to cover those too!

Go figure... anyhow, in case anyone is still looking for an interesting source for grill material, wire trash cans from walmart etc. are pretty flexible, yet plenty strong to stop a foot crush.


----------



## denetnz (Jul 31, 2009)

Cover the speaker in speaker cloth, stretching it accross the front of the driver and then taping around the edge. Because it is streched, it will stay flat.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

With a router, rout a circle in a piece of 3/4" MDF that's 1" larger than the hole in your plastic. The circle should be 1/16" deep. Then, rout another circle (with the same center) exactly the same diameter as the the hole in your piece of plastic. Make this one 5/16" deep. Then, cut a circle out of another piece of MDF that 1/4" smaller in diameter than the hole in your plastic. Round over the edge of the circle with a 1/8" or 1/4" rounding bit. Get a piece of metal mesh--you can order it from McMaster Carr or maybe parts express. Cut a mesh circle that's 1" larger in diameter than the hole in your MDF so that it sits exactly in the circle in your MDF. Attach the metal to the wood circle with some 2-sided carpet tape making sure it's precisely centered. Tape the metal with the circle taped on top to the depression in the MDF with some masking tape so it doesn't move. Place the whole thing on a larger piece of wood. Jack up the front tire of your car and slide the whole assembly under the tire. Lower the jack and use the weight of the car to press the metal into the 5/16" depression you've routed into the wood. Jack up the car, disassemble the jig and remove the grille carefully, making sure notto deform it when you pull off the carpet tape. Paint the mesh and glue it in place from the bottom of the plastic--the lip will provide a good surface for the glue.


----------

